# Arla problem



## Temp (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello,

i want to use the afs of my school.

I followed the instructions of "Arla installation through ports" on http://wiki.freebsd.org/afs

I had install arla and i have the following error when i try to use kinit to authenticate: kinit: NOTICE: ticket renewable lifetime is 1 week.

My /etc/krb5.conf is configured. I use the same krb5.conf on Ubuntu and it works. So i don't think the problem is krb5.conf.

With klist -a:

```
Credentials cache: FILE:/tmp/krb5cc_1001
        Principal: ****@EPITECH.NET
    Cache version: 4

Server: krbtgt/EPITECH.NET@EPITECH.NET
Client: ****@EPITECH.NET
Ticket etype: des3-cbc-sha1, kvno 1
Ticket length: 330
Auth time:  Dec 26 15:09:53 2009
End time:   Dec 27 01:09:53 2009
Ticket flags: proxiable, initial, pre-authenticated
Addresses: addressles
```

I need some help.
Thanks.

Sorry if it's not the good place for the post.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't see an error. I see a notice about a Kerberos ticket with a 1-week life span.


----------



## Temp (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank your reply, but everytime I use kinit it writes me [CMD="kinit: NOTICE: ticket renewable lifetime is 1 week."][/CMD] and my authentication doesn't work !
I try to remove the ticket file in /tmp/... and it doesn't change anythink.

Thanks.


----------

